# Sad Loss X UTC



## tuggie (Nov 2, 2010)

Condolences to all the Jordan families on the sad loss of an old time tuggie friend. Captain Tugwash (aka Stiv Keeping)


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

(Pint)


tuggie said:


> Condolences to all the Jordan families on the sad loss of an old time tuggie friend. Captain Tugwash (aka Stiv Keeping)


(Pint)
Hi yer steve how yer doing if you fancy a chin wag with the lads we will be in green bricks on wenesday afternoon the 6 june cheers honnestden (Dennis shakesby )


----------

